# Brit moving to Abu Dhabi - Help for friends, socials and cultures



## Ashflight (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi there,

I am moving to Abu Dhabi as a single male in the banking/marketing industry. This will be my first major working gig abroad having worked for a few months on and off in Hong Kong.

One of my big questions is where to find and connect with fellow expats who want to find new friends. I live an active lifestyle with the gym, boxing and hiking. It would be great to hear from Expats about how they found friends / social groups to help settle into this new world.

Thank you in advance!

Ash


----------



## thenomadexpat (Aug 4, 2021)

Ashflight said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am moving to Abu Dhabi as a single male in the banking/marketing industry. This will be my first major working gig abroad having worked for a few months on and off in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


Try 'meetup'. There is an app for both android as well as ios devices and theres ton of super active groups that will connect you with like minded people.


----------



## Ashflight (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you, I'll try just that!


----------

